# Newsgroups FAQ and Information



## ScottW (Dec 16, 2005)

The newsgroups at macosx.com have been a love/hate relationship since their introduction. While they provide a lot of quality information, they also provide a lot of worthless BS to say the least. 

For a number of reasons, the newsgroups are now maintained on their own separate forum. In fact, it is a complete separate install of our forum software. As such, it might be confusing if things are not in sync with the rest of the site.

*How it works:*

When you register for macosx.com, you should follow the primary registration link in the upper right-hand corner of the website (Login/Register) link. Once you complete your registration, your user account will be propagated to the Newsgroups Forum. This could be instant or take up to 15 minutes to become active on the newsgroups.

Those of you who login using cookies will have a seamless experience visiting the Newsgroup forums and throughout the site. Those choosing NOT to use cookies at login will have issues keep your site session active. The reason for this the software uses a different session table. We are looking for a work-around on this issue, but your best bet is to login using the username/password fields in the upper right-hand corner of this or any page on our site. This method will log you in using cookies.

Everything, including thread subscriptions are all handled separately. Searching is separate along with New Posts listings. It is basically like being on another forum.

*Normally, we do not moderate the newsgroups.*

Any posts you make in the newsgroup forums fall under the same rules and guidelines as the rest of the site. Should you use our forums to post to the newsgroups material which could be considered spam, illegal, or objectionable by other newsgroup participants, you risk being banned from the newsgroups and potentially our entire site.


----------

